# Now available: Lens Profiles for pinhole cameras



## Mark Sirota (Nov 10, 2010)

I've hand-built some Lens Profiles which correct for the vignetting associated with wide-angle pinhole cameras. They're not available through the Lens Profile Downloader (and probably never will be), but I can mail them to you.




Adobe Lens Profile for pinhole camera by Mark Sirota, on Flickr

Many pinhole cameras are very wide angle -- if the frame is three times as wide as the focal length, the corner is nearly twice as far from the pinhole as the center, resulting in falloff of nearly two stops.

These profiles are mathematically constructed to correct for that falloff. They do not correct for vignetting caused by reduced aperture or ineffeciencies of the recording mechanism at high angles of incidence, or any other effect. They are dependent on the precise dimensions and centering of the scan.

The screen shot above shows the profile I generated for my Zero Image 612F applied to a middle-gray frame. If you would like me to generate one for your camera, reply here or send me a personal message with the focal length, frame dimensions, and an e-mail address.

Please feel free to share this announcement.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2010)

Neatly done Mark!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 10, 2010)

Success! Glad you could stick with it long enough to get it figured out.


----------

